# 2012 National Goat Expo



## jenparrish24 (Mar 7, 2011)

National Goat Exposition Set for Fall of 2012

(Oquawka, Il)  The National Goat Exposition committee has been hard at work and is pleased to announce that the National Goat Expo will take place on October 7-11th, 2012 at the Iowa State Fair Grounds in Des Moines, Iowa.

This 5 day event will have something for all goat breeders in a one stop format. For the dairy goat breeders there will be daily sanctioned shows (some dual) for all breeds of dairy goats. Seminars by Dr. Curtis Young, from Iowa State University, will be given on Goat Reproduction and Dr. Noah Litherland, from the University of Minnesota, will be presenting feeding information on Dry Doe and Kids in the Nursery. Demonstrations will also be given on how to use goat milk to make soap, lotion and simple cheeses.

Boer goat breeders will have a sanctioned show and seminars on various topics. The other meat breeds, such as the New Zealand Kiko, Spanish, and Savanna will be showcased and seminars will be held to learn more about these increasingly popular breeds and how to raise them. 

The committee hasnt forgotten the fiber goats either. Several breeds of fiber goats such as Angora and Pygora will be at the exposition, along with demonstrations on how to shear and spin goat fiber into yarn will be held during the five day event.

In addition to seminars, demonstrations, shows and showcases there will be vendors such as Hoegger Goat Supply and Sydell, plus many more. You will be able to purchase everything goat related.

The National Goat Exposition of 2012 will certainly be a huge event for goat breeders and enthusiast that we hope to have year after year. For more information contact Jen Parrish at (515) 402-6124 or email at nationalgoatexpo@yahoo.com .


----------



## jenparrish24 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok we are going to be having a photo contest for the National Goat Expo, there will actually be a total of 4 photo contests leading up to the 2012 National Goat Expo.

We are looking for all of your cute pictures for the contests. The committee will chose 10 pictures for each contest that will be posted on the official website for voting. There will be votes made by all that visit the website if they chose. The first contest will begin now, the top 10 pictures will be picked and placed for the contest on the website from March 15th through the end of May, the winner will be announced by June 15th, 2011. No pictures chosen for the contests will be reused for the next contest.

The winner of each contest will get 1 free registration for a goat for one sanctioned show at the National Goat Expo. You can email pictures to myself at nationalgoatexpo@yahoo.com put in subject line, photo contest pictures.

Also, some of these pictures will be used for the 18 month Calendar that the National Goat Expo is putting together for sale. The farm for each picture chosen for the calendar will be notified and they will receive 1 free calendar. The farm will also be noted on the calendar for their picture.

We look forward to getting your pictures, so hope to start getting some soon! Thank you! Let me know if you have any questions. Any and all cute and funny goat pictures welcome of any and all breeds.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Mar 7, 2011)

The National Goat Expo will showcase all breeds of goats including Dairy, Fiber and Meat. Goats will be on display in the barns as well as the show rings.

Showing will begin on Monday October 8th, 2012 and continue through Thursday October 11th, 2012. There will be 4 show rings. Several breeds will hold a sanctioned event during this event. To find out if your breed is already involved, check the schedule. To request a show for a specific breed not scheduled, contact NGE president Jennifer Parrish.

This event will include seminars and workshops on everything goat and goat related including health, nutrition, reproduction, pasture management, product marketability and more. View the schedule for the full workshop and seminar list on our website www.nationalgoatexpo.org.

In addition the Expo will have several vendors with goat equipment and goat or goat related products.

The National Goat Expo is currently looking for event sponsors, vendors and presenters. If you are interested in this opportunity please contact NGE president Jennifer Parrish at nationalgoatexpo@yahoo.com .


----------



## jenparrish24 (Mar 10, 2011)

I know that some of you might have been worried about the dates for the ADGA National Convention being at the same time as the National Goat Expo, the dates for the ADGA National Convention have been changed, so this no longer conflicts with the NGE for 2012.There is a quote below:

"I would also like to note, the dates for the 2012 ADGA Convention in Boise have changed to the following week. The new dates are October 14-12th, 2012. Please be sure to note the new date on your calendar! This date is more in-line with previous conventions, and had less interference with fairs.
Kennon D. Feaster-Eytchison Director, D7"


----------



## jenparrish24 (Mar 18, 2011)

National Goat Exposition Gains New Silver Sponsor
(Oquawka, Il)- The National Goat Exposition committee is proud to announce that the Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association is the newest sponsor for the National Goat Expo that will be held at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa on October 7-11th, 2012.
NDGA became a Silver Sponsor of the National Goat Expo at the Board of Directors meeting held in February. NDGA president Donna Geiser states, We are excited about sponsoring the expo. We are looking forward to letting others in the goat community know that NDGA is a customer service oriented registry that promotes the heritage of the Nigerian breed, and that we are keeping the integrity of breed by promoting the smaller size for dairy, show and pet quality animals.
In addition to being Silver Sponsors, NDGA will be conducting three seminars at the expo. NDGA wants to help new breeders and goat owners learn more about how well suited the Nigerian breed is for self-sufficient lifestyle, whether it be for milking, showing or just as a companion animal. A seminar on the basics of milk testing and the benefits of doing one day and 305 day test to evaluate your herd will also be held along with a seminar on how to use goats milk to make lotion.
NDGA will be hosting two separate sanctioned shows at the expo. In addition they are holding their winter board meeting during the National Goat Exposition. Board member Ann Alecock said, We are thrilled to be apart of the expo and having all of the board members there will help us promote our organization and the wonderful Nigerian goat breed.
The National Goat Exposition Committee looks forward to working with NDGA in promoting their organization and welcomes them aboard. To learn more about NDGA visit www.NDGA.org.
For more information on the National Goat Exposition call Jen Parrish at (515) 402-6124 or visit www.nationalgoatexpo.org.


----------



## tamsflock (Mar 19, 2011)

jenparrish24 said:
			
		

> I know that some of you might have been worried about the dates for the ADGA National Convention being at the same time as the National Goat Expo, the dates for the ADGA National Convention have been changed, so this no longer conflicts with the NGE for 2012.There is a quote below:
> 
> "I would also like to note, the dates for the 2012 ADGA Convention in Boise have changed to the following week. The new dates are October 14-12th, 2012. Please be sure to note the new date on your calendar! This date is more in-line with previous conventions, and had less interference with fairs.
> Kennon D. Feaster-Eytchison Director, D7"


Might be a typo : October 14-12th? October 12th-14th


----------



## jenparrish24 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes thank you for pointing that out, I just copied and pasted it into here from another email, sorry that it was backwards, i didn't catch it when i posted it. Thank you again.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

National Goat Expo Announces New Board Member
(Oquawka, IL)- Langston University Goat Extension Specialist, Dr. Steve Hart is the newest member of the National Goat Expo Board of Directors. Dr. Hart joined the board in April accepting the position of Second Vice President. Jennifer Parrish, President of the Board replied, We are honored to have Steve become a member of our board. His knowledge of goats and his reputation as a goat expert will be a tremendous benefit to the NGE.
Dr Hart is known for his work in goat nutrition and the use of goats for vegetation management. In addition to his many speaking engagements at goat conferences, his ten plus years as superintendent of the Boer Goat Show at the State Fair of Oklahoma, he is also an accomplished author. His work has appeared in the Meat Goat Handbook produced by Langston University, the Goat Rancher and other publications.
The National Goat Exposition Board and Committee welcome Dr. Steve Hart and look forward to his seminars that will be given at the National Goat Expo on October 7-11th, 2012 at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Monies, Iowa.
Joining Dr. Hart in presenting seminars at the NGE is Dr. Noah Litherland with the University of Minnesota. Dr. Litherland will be presenting information about Dry Doe Feeding and Nutrition and Nursery Kid Feeding and Nutrition. Also giving seminars is Cheryl Smith, author of How to Raise Goats for Dummies.
The National Goat Exposition will offer something to all levels of goat experience, from large farm production to the backyard breeder. Everything you want to know about goats will be in one location. To learn more about the National Goat Exposition, go to www.nationalgoatexpo.org or call Jen Parrish at 515-402-6124


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

National Goat Exposition Announces Updates to 2012 Event
(Oquawaka, Il) Exciting things are happening for the National Goat Expo that is set for the week of October 7-11th, 2012 at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines. Joining the Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association as a new sponsor is The Miniature Goat Registry. NGE Board Member Ann Alecock said, We are excited to have the TMGR join us at the expo and lend support. Miniature goats are becoming popular for small family farms and having TMGR and NDGA being so involved with The National Goat Expo will allow attendees to learn more about the value of these miniature goats.
In addition to being sponsors, the registries will have sanctioned shows at the expo. NDGA and TMGR judge, Dotty Clark, will be judging the separately sanctioned shows. In addition to the shows the registries will be hosting seminars about milk testing, the benefits of one day and 305 day test to evaluate your herds potential, goat milk soap making and goat ownership 101.
There will be so many seminars that it will hard to choose which ones to attend. NGE President Jen Parrish has planned to have something for every level of goat ownership, from hobbyists to commercial goat farms. Seminars on the basics of feed and nutrition to artificial insemination will be covered.
The National Goat Exposition Committee welcomes our newest sponsor TMGR and looks forward to having them join us at the expo. To learn more about The Miniature Goat Registry visit them at www.tmgronline.org
The NGE is now offering memberships. Membership will give discounts for entry fees for the show as well as reduced pen fees. Junior membership for youth to age 19 is $5.00, Adult/individual membership $10, Family/Farm membership $15.00. Visit National Goat Exposition at www.nationalgoatexpo.org .
To learn more about how to become involved in the National Goat Expo, or how to become the next sponsor call NGE President Jen Parrish at (515) 402-6124 or email president@nationalgoatexpo.org


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

National Goat Exposition Seminars Set
(Qquawka, Il)-The president of the National Goat Expo, Jen Parrish, has announced the seminars that are being conducted at the NGE in Des Moines, Iowa on October 7-11th, 2012 at the Iowa State Fair Grounds. There will be seminars of interest for every goat owner and enthusiast.
Seminars will be held daily over the five day event. An educational seminar series will be held with several workshops being presented under each topic. Below are the seminar series titles and the number of workshops being held under each topic.
Cutting Edge Technologies for Genetic Improvements of Goats (3)
Goat Ownership 101
Goat Nutrition for A-Z (5)
Niche Marketing Demonstrations and Discussions (2)
Creative Marketing of Goat Products (3)
Goat Health and Well Being (7)
Quality Assurance in the Goat Industries (5)
In addition to the following series there will be showmanship clinics, shearing and spinning demonstrations and 4-H activities.
Seminar speakers will be Dr. Steve Hart, Goat Specialist Langston University, Cheryl Smith author of Goats For Dummies, Dr. Curtis Youngs, Iowa State University, Dr. Noah Litherland, from the University of Minnesota and Dr. Paul Plummer DVM. Other speakers and goat experts will be giving lectures as well.
For more information on the National Goat Expo seminars or show schedule go to www.nationalgoatexpo.org.
The National Goat Expo is currently looking for Sponsors. If your company or farm would like to become involved with the expo, please go to our website and a click on Sponsors for more information.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

National Goat Exposition Gains New Bronze Sponsor
(Oquawka, Il)- The National Goat Exposition committee is proud to announce that the American Kiko Goat Association is the newest bronze sponsor for the National Goat Expo that will be held at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa on October 7-11th, 2012.
AKGA became a Bronze Sponsor of the National Goat Expo in August 2011. After president Jen Parrish talked with Dona Mason-Reneau, Darlene Cullen, and Jean Gullion, they took the idea of being a sponsor to their BOD meeting and the decision was made to become a Bronze Sponsor for the 2012 National Goat Expo. Jen stated, I am super excited to have the AKGA on board and supporting the NGE. With the Kiko as an up and coming meat breed in the US, having them on exhibit for other breeders to see how beautiful they are, hopefully more people will want to breed and cross with these tremendous creatures.
The National Goat Exposition Committee looks forward to working with AKGA in promoting their organization and welcomes them aboard. The American Kiko Goat Association will be having a meeting/seminar time to discuss their organization and information about the breed that will take place on Tuesday October 9th, 2012 from 8-9am. The AKGA will also have a booth in the tradeshow for the National Goat Expo, so feel free to come and talk with them and learn more about the breed. To learn more about AKGA visit www.kikogoats.com .
The Kiko breed will be a showcased breed at the National Goat Expo. These goats will be on exhibit all week with special voting going on with choosing the best buck and best doe to be in the running for the Supreme Meat Goat Championship.
For more information on the National Goat Exposition contact Jen Parrish at president@nationalgoatexpo.org or visit www.nationalgoatexpo.org.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

NDGA Announces 2012 Nationals to be Held at the National Goat Exposition
(Oquawka, IL) During the 2011 NDGA National show, held on November 12th in Shreveport, LA, the NDGA Board of Directors announced that the 2012 NDGA National show will be in Des Moines, Iowa on Sunday October 7th at the National Goat Exposition. Board Member Ann Alecock stated, I am thrilled that the National show will be held in Iowa, and especially pleased that it will be held at the Expo. What a great opportunity for NDGA and the Nigerian Dwarf dairy breed. The BOD is looking forward to meeting and visiting members from the Midwest.
NDGA is a Silver Sponsor of the NGE and will have a huge presence at the Expo. In addition to having the National show, NDGA will be hosting the Emilee Hamman Memorial Show and the National Goat Expo show. The Emilee Hamman and NGE show will be a one ring-two judge show and will be held Monday, October 8th. NDGA will also be doing seminars throughout the week. Evaluator and judge Dotty Clark will also be available to have your does and bucks evaluated. The Evaluation Program is a great tool for improving your herd.
If your goats are not registered with NDGA and you would like to have them registered with NDGA before the Expo. Visit the NDGA website at www.NDGA.org NDGA is looking forward to having more members join us at Nationals.
The National Goat Expo will be a huge event for goat enthusiasts, so plan now to attend this 5 day event. To learn more about the Expo and the events, shows and seminars being held visit www.nationalgoatexpo.org or contact Jen Parrish at (515) 402-6124.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

TMGR to Hold Two Shows at National Goat Expo
(Oquawka, IL)- The National Goat Expo committee is proud to announce that The Miniature Goat Registry is holding two shows during the Expo being held on Oct 7th-11th 2012 at the Iowa Fair Grounds in Des Moines, Iowa.
This 5 day event will have something for all goat breeders under one roof. Goat shows will be held daily with the TMGR having shows on Monday, October 8th and Tuesday October 9th. TMGRs own registrar Donna Elkins will be the judging on Monday and Dotty Clark will be judging on Tuesday. Both shows are expected to have many spectators due to the large crowds expected at the Expo.
As a special bonus, TMGR is allowing animals registered with the Miniature Dairy Goat Association to enter both shows. The MDGA animals do not have to be registered with TMGR but of course encouraged to do so.
After the shows, spend a few days at the Expo visiting with vendors or attending the many seminars on goat care, nutrition, marketing and genetics. Our seminar speakers are some of the best experts in the goat industry.
To learn more about the National Goat Expo visit our website at www.nationalgoatexpo.org or contact Jen Parrish at nationalgoatexpo@yahoo.com
Plan your vacation now and come join us on Oct 7th-11th at the National Goat Expo in Des Moines, Iowa


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

National Goat Exposition Gains New Bronze Sponsor
(Oquawka, IL)- The National Goat Exposition committee is proud to announce that the Premier 1 Supplies, is one of the newest bronze sponsor for the National Goat Expo. The NGE will be held at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa on October 7-11th, 2012.
Premier 1 Supplies joined the National Goat Expo as a Bronze Sponsor in October 2011. We are excited to have one of the best in the livestock fencing industry supporting the National Goat Expo. Premier 1 Supplies is located in Washington, Iowa. Having such high quality merchandise available at the Expo will be a benefit for all those that attend.
Premier 1 Supplies is the number one supplier of Electrified Netting for over 30 years. Staff member and Boer goat breeder, Sara McArtor, will be on hand to answer all your goat fencing questions. Goat breeders know fencing in goats is sometimes a challenge and Premier 1 Supplies will help you solve any of your fencing concerns.
They will have a booth in the tradeshow for the National Goat Expo, so feel free to come and talk with them and learn more about the company or visit their website now at www.premier1supplies.com .
As Sara would say, If you can fence in goats, you can fence in anything.
For more information on the National Goat Exposition contact Jen Parrish at president@nationalgoatexpo.org or visit www.nationalgoatexpo.org.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

For Information Contact:
Ann Alecock
NDGA Board Member
319-572-4105
aalecock@yahoo.com

NDGA 2012 National Show Set For October 7th in Des Moines, Iowa
NDGA Board of Directors announced that the 2012 National show will be held at the National Goat Expo in Des Moines, Iowa. NDGA board member Ann Alecock stated, I am thrilled that NDGAs National show will be held during the NGE. What a great opportunity to introduce the Nigerian Dwarf Goat Association and the Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goat to goat enthusiasts from around the country.
In addition to having the National show at the Expo, the Emilee Hamman Memorial Show and the National Goat Expo Nigerian Dwarf show will also be held the following day. The National show will kick off the National Goat Expos 5 day event on Sunday, Oct 7th 2012 followed by the Emilee Hamman and NGE show on Monday, Oct 8th.
The NGE is a 5 day event being held at the Iowa State Fair Grounds in Des Moines, Iowa from Oct 7th-Oct 11th. The Expo will have everything goat related. Most breeds of goats will be having shows or showcasing a breed. Dairy goats, meat goats and fiber goats will be there and of course NDGA will be there too. Visit www.nationalgoatexpo.org to learn more about the exciting events, seminars, and shows being held.
NDGA became a Silver Sponsor for the NGE last winter with the intent of showcasing the association and the Nigerian Dwarf breed to other goat breeders. The BOD will be at the Expo putting on seminars, answering questions and meeting members. Board member, registrar, judge and newest Evaluator Dotty Clark will also be there to perform evaluations for members. If you havent participated in an evaluation of your animals the Expo will be a perfect opportunity to use this valuable tool to assess your herd.
Look for more exciting news on the newest updates for NDGA by visiting www.NDGA.org The Board of Directors have been busy implementing many new programs and services for its members.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Dec 23, 2011)

2012 National Goat Expo Updates Written by: Jennifer Parrish, President/Founder
The 2012 National Goat Expo will take place October 7-11, 2012 at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa. This will be a great event for goat breeders and enthusiasts alike. There will be goats of all breeds of Dairy, Meat, and Fiber attending and showing at this event. Other meat, dairy, and fiber breeds will be only on exhibit and showcased, such as Kiko, Spanish, Cashmere, Savanna, Nigora, and Kinders. I am looking for ways to have the Guernsey and the Jamunapari Goats on exhibit and showcased as well if I can find some breeders wanting to attend.
There are many very good educational seminars happening at the National Goat Expo, with speakers ranging from author Cheryl Smith to Dr. Frank Pinkerton aka The Goat Man, Dr. Steve Hart from Langston University, Dr. Leo Timms and Dr. Curtis Youngs from Iowa State University, Dr. Noah Litherland from the University of Minnesota, USDA speakers and many more very knowledgeable speakers. The seminars will begin Sunday October 7th, 2012 and continue through Thursday October 11th, 2012.
There will be seminars on topics on nutrition, breeding and genetics, livestock guardian dogs and training, fecal clinic, marketing, goat assurance, diseases, shearing, weaving, knitting, spinning, and much more. For more information and a complete list of the tentative schedule please visit our website. There is a packet of information for signing up to attend seminars and it will be posted shortly. The costs for the different seminars may vary depending on the seminar that you are attending.
The week will be packed full of showing for all meat, dairy, and fiber breeds, except for those that are being showcased. However, breeds being showcased will be voted on and the highest votes for the best buck and best doe will enter the Supreme Champion show on Thursday for their chance to win the Supreme Overall Dairy, Meat, or Fiber Champion and Reserve Champion. Showing will begin Sunday with 4H and FFA shows and activities happening this day. We will be having the NDGA National Show on Sunday October 7th, 2012. NDGA will also be having 2 more shows on Monday as well. There will be breed shows Sunday through Thursday. A complete list of our shows will be posted on the website. Some shows are currently being moved around and the new tentative schedule will be posted in a few weeks, the final will be posted by the end of March 2012. The show packets will also be posted at the end of March. There will be shows for the following: NDGA, 4H, FFA, NPGA, USBGA, TMGR, Market goat/wether show, showmanship show, MGR show, MDGA show, Pygora show, ADGA, AGS, Mini Silkies, NMGA(possible), ABGA, IntlBGA, Colored Angora, white angoras, Supreme meat, dairy, and fiber show.
There will be vendors for everything goat related, including: NDGA, Premier 1 Supplies, Hoegger, Sydell, Rock Farms, AKGA, USBGA, and many more. As vendors are added to the tradeshow they will be posted on the website, so please view that frequently for up-to-date information regarding the vendors attending the National Goat Expo.
We want to take the time to thank our current sponsors for the National Goat Expo are: NDGA, AKGA, TMGR, MDGA, USBGA, Premier 1 Supplies, Green Host Earth Khimaira, and Rock Farms.
We are looking at a good turnout for this first time ever event for goats and goat breeders and hope that you will join us for the fun and excitement as well as a very educational week. No matter the experience you have with goats, just starting out or an experience breeder there will be something at the event for all of you.
We are currently looking for large and small sponsors, class sponsors, seminar sponsors, farm sponsors, vendors, donations, and so forth. A lot of these packets for sponsoring or donating items are already posted on the website. For more information on how you can become one of these sponsors or become a vendor at the National Goat Expo please contact Jen Parrish at president@nationalgoatexpo.org or view the website www.nationalgoatexpo.org . If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Jan 13, 2012)

MDGA to Hold Double Show at National Goat Expo
(Oquawka, IL)- The Miniature Dairy Goat Association is one of many associations and registrations joining a long list of dairy goats holding shows at the National Goat Expo. President Jen Parrish said, I am excited to have so many different breeds of dairy goats showing under one roof. What a great opportunity for the general public to see all the different breeds both small and large.
The Expo will be held at the Iowa State Fair Grounds in Des Moines, Iowa on Oct 7th-11th 2012. In addition to dairy goats, there will be meat goat and fiber goats showing and being showcased during the 5 day event. Seminars, demonstrations and vendors will be on going during the Expo.
MDGA will be having two shows during the Expo. The first show will be Monday, October 8th beginning at 8:00 a.m. with the judge to be announced. The second show will be Tuesday, October 9th at 1:00 p.m. following the TMGR show. Judging that day will be Donna Elkins. Both MDGA shows will be judged by MDGA breed standards and rules. All MDGA registered goats will also be able to show in the TMGR shows on Monday, October 8th and Tuesday, October 9th. MDGA is allowing TMGR registered goats to be shown in both of their shows as well.
As you can see there will be many opportunities for showing your registered goats. MDGA president Andrea Green added, In addition to one of the two MDGA shows, we will be having group classes which will include: Dam and Daughter, Produce of Dam, and Get of Sire. Were hoping to have great shows.
After the shows, spend a few days at the Expo visiting with vendors or attending the many seminars on goat care, nutrition, marketing and genetics. Our seminar speakers are some of the best experts in the goat industry.
To learn more about the National Goat Expo visit our website at www.nationalgoatexpo.org or contact Jen Parrish at nationalgoatexpo@yahoo.com
Plan your vacation now and come join us on Oct 7th-11th at the National Goat Expo in Des Moines, Iowa


----------



## jenparrish24 (Feb 6, 2012)

NATIONAL GOAT EXPO REDUCES ENTRY PRICES
(Oquawka, IL)- National Goat Expo President Jen Parrish announced today that due to the struggling economy, show entry prices are being reduced. We have made a positive decision of reducing our show entry fees to help breeders in economic hard times. Jen explains. We want people to be able to bring as many goats and enter as many shows as they want.
Prices of entries will now be $7.00 for bucks and does per show. Wethers will be $4.00 per show. Pen prices will remain the same of $13.00 per pen for the 5 day event. The new entry forms will be posted in the next two weeks so make sure to check out the official NGE website at www.nationalgoatexpo.org to download the show packet.
The final show schedule will be posted to the website by the end of February and the final seminar schedule will be posted in mid March. Make sure to check the website out often for all the latest news on the NGE.
The Board of Directors hopes that this reduction in the price of entry fees will enable more breeders and goat enthusiast to attend. With all the shows, demonstrations, clinics and seminars the National Goat Expo is an event not to be missed.
The National Goat Expo will be held at the Iowa State Fair Grounds in Des Moines, Iowa on Oct 7th-11th 2012, so plan now to attend this 5 day event. To learn more about the Expo and the events, shows and seminars being held visit www.nationalgoatexpo.org or contact Jen Parrish at (515) 402-6124.


----------



## jenparrish24 (Feb 6, 2012)

2012 National Goat Expo Updates Written by: Jennifer Parrish, President/Founder
The 2012 National Goat Expo will take place October 7-11, 2012 at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa. This will be a great event for goat breeders and enthusiasts alike. There will be goats of all breeds of Dairy, Meat, and Fiber attending and showing at this event. Other meat, dairy, and fiber breeds will be only on exhibit and showcased, such as Kiko, Spanish, Cashmere, Savanna, Nigora, and Kinders. I am looking for ways to have the Guernsey and the Jamunapari Goats on exhibit and showcased as well if I can find some breeders wanting to attend. Cashmere goats there will possibly be a show for, if the associations can get enough interest in having a show and goats to attend, so keep a look out for this to be added to the show schedule.
There are many very good educational seminars happening at the National Goat Expo, with speakers ranging from author Cheryl Smith to Dr. Frank Pinkerton aka The Goat Man, Dr. Steve Hart from Langston University, Dr. Leo Timms and Dr. Curtis Youngs from Iowa State University, Dr. Noah Litherland from the University of Minnesota, USDA speakers and many more very knowledgeable speakers. The seminars will begin Sunday October 7th, 2012 and continue through Thursday October 11th, 2012.
There will be seminars on topics on nutrition, breeding and genetics, livestock guardian dogs and training, fecal clinic, marketing, goat assurance, diseases, shearing, weaving, knitting, spinning, and much more. For more information and a complete list of the tentative schedule please visit our website. There is a packet of information for signing up to attend seminars and it will be posted shortly. The costs for the different seminars may vary depending on the seminar that you are attending. Currently added to the demonstration schedule will be a couple Pack Goat Demonstrations given during the week.
The week will be packed full of showing for all meat, dairy, and fiber breeds, except for those that are being showcased. However, breeds being showcased will be voted on and the highest votes for the best buck and best doe will enter the Supreme Champion show on Thursday for their chance to win the Supreme Overall Dairy, Meat, or Fiber Champion and Reserve Champion. Showing will begin Sunday with 4H and FFA shows and activities happening this day. We will also be having the NDGA National Show on Sunday October 7th, 2012. NDGA will also be having 2 more shows on Monday. IntlBGA will be having their Regional Show on Tuesday October 9th, 2012. There will be breed shows Sunday through Thursday. A complete list of our shows will be posted on the website. Some shows are currently being moved around and the new tentative schedule will be posted in a few weeks, the final will be posted by the end of Feb. 2012. The show packets will also be posted at the end of Feb.
The number of shows for each association are as follows: 3 NDGA shows with one being the National Show, 4H, FFA, 2 NPGA shows, 1 USBGA Show, 2 TMGR shows, Market Meat Goat Show, Meat Goat Showmanship -open, Dairy Goat Showmanship-open, Fiber Goat Showmanship-open, 2 MGR shows, 2 MDGA shows, 1 Pygora show, ADGA, AGS, 2 MSFGA, 2 ABGA, 2 IntlBGA with one being the Regional Show, 1 Colored Angora Show, 1 White Angora Show, Supreme meat, dairy, and fiber shows.
There will be vendors for everything goat related, including: NDGA, Premier 1 Supplies, Hoegger, Sydell, Rock Farms, AKGA, USBGA, MDGA, TMGR and many more. As vendors are added to the tradeshow they will be posted on the website, so please view that frequently for up-to-date information regarding the vendors attending the National Goat Expo.
We want to take the time to thank our current sponsors for the National Goat Expo are: NDGA, AKGA, TMGR, MDGA, USBGA, Premier 1 Supplies, Green Host Earth Khimaira, and Rock Farms.
We are looking at a good turnout for this first time ever event for goats and goat breeders and hope that you will join us for the fun and excitement as well as a very educational week. No matter the experience you have with goats, just starting out or an experience breeder there will be something at the event for all of you.
We are currently looking for large and small sponsors, class sponsors, seminar sponsors, farm sponsors, vendors, donations, and so forth. A lot of these packets for sponsoring or donating items are already posted on the website. For more information on how you can become one of these sponsors or become a vendor at the National Goat Expo please contact Jen Parrish at president@nationalgoatexpo.org or view the website www.nationalgoatexpo.org . If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask.
Thank you for your time .


----------



## jenparrish24 (Feb 6, 2012)

2012 National Goat Expo Updates Written by: Jennifer Parrish, President/Founder
The 2012 National Goat Expo will take place October 7-11, 2012 at the Iowa State Fairgrounds in Des Moines, Iowa. This will be a great event for goat breeders and enthusiasts alike. There will be goats of all breeds of Dairy, Meat, and Fiber attending and showing at this event. Other meat, dairy, and fiber breeds will be only on exhibit and showcased, such as Kiko, Spanish, Cashmere, Savanna, Nigora, and Kinders. I am looking for ways to have the Guernsey and the Jamunapari Goats on exhibit and showcased as well if I can find some breeders wanting to attend.
Cashmere goats will possibly be having a show, if the associations can get enough interest in having a show and goats to attend, so keep a look out for this to be added to the show schedule. Right now I am waiting to hear back from the cashmere associations as of right now they are in the schedule to show on Monday October 8, 2012 unless the show does not take place. If you are interested or know some breeders that would be, please contact Wendy Pieh to let her know that you are interested and will attend, so that we can have a show for you, we would love to have you.
We are also looking for interest in the Pygora Breeders Association show, this will be a sanctioned show, we are needing at least 6 breeders to make sanction for this show and we have 3 that have committed to coming to make this show happen. If you know of any Pygora Breeders that might be interested and wanting to attend please pass the word on to them about the National Goat Expo and the show. This will then make 3 shows instead of 2 shows this year for the PBA sanctioned show and it is centrally located, so I do hope that you will come and join us. For more information about the PBA show please contact Allison Sluis at Allison@greatlakespygora.com .
There are many very good educational seminars happening at the National Goat Expo, with speakers ranging from author Cheryl Smith to Dr. Frank Pinkerton aka The Goat Man, Dr. Steve Hart from Langston University, Dr. Leo Timms and Dr. Curtis Youngs from Iowa State University, Dr. Noah Litherland from the University of Minnesota, USDA speakers and many more very knowledgeable speakers. The seminars will begin Sunday October 7th, 2012 and continue through Thursday October 11th, 2012.
There will be seminars on topics on nutrition, breeding and genetics, livestock guardian dogs and training, fecal clinic, marketing, goat assurance, diseases, shearing, spinning, and much more. For more information and a complete list of the tentative schedule please visit our website. There is a packet of information for signing up to attend seminars and it will be posted by Mid-March. The costs for the different seminars may vary depending on the seminar that you are attending. Currently there is a possibility for some pack goat demonstrations.
There will also be an Angora Fiber Goat Inspection given on Thursday October 11, 2012, by Randy Shumaker. The inspection class before the inspection begins, will start at 8am or 9am in the morning the cost of the class is $35/person, the $35 includes the book that you get with the class. If you dont want to get the book and already have one or have taken the class before, but just want a refresher course , the charge for the class will be $20/person. The inspection will begin after the class concludes for the morning the times for inspection will need to be set up with Randy before or after the class concludes. The charge for the inspection will be $8 and checks will be made out to Colored Angora Goat Breeders Association. This inspection will follow the Angora Shows which will be on Wednesday October 10, 2012.
The week will be packed full of showing for all meat, dairy, and fiber breeds, except for those that are being showcased. However, breeds being showcased will be voted on and the highest votes for the best buck and best
doe will enter the Supreme Champion show on Thursday for their chance to win the Supreme Overall Dairy, Meat, or Fiber Champion and Reserve Champion. Showing will begin Sunday with 4H and FFA shows and activities happening this day as well as the NDGA National show and a MGR show.
We will also be having the NDGA National Show on Sunday October 7th, 2012. NDGA will also be having 2 more shows on Monday. There will be 2 International Boer Goat Association shows with the first one being on Monday afternoon and then IntlBGA will be having their North Central Regional Show on Tuesday October 9th, 2012. There will be breed shows Sunday through Thursday. A complete list of our shows will be posted on the website. Some shows are currently being moved around and the new tentative schedule will be posted in a few weeks, the final will be posted by the end of February 2012. The show packets will also be posted at the end of Feb.
The number of shows for each association are as follows: 3 NDGA shows with one being the National Show, 4H, FFA, 2 NPGA shows, 1 USBGA Show, 2 TMGR shows, Market Meat Goat Show, Meat Goat Showmanship -open, Dairy Goat Showmanship-open, Fiber Goat Showmanship-open, 2 MGR shows, 2 MDGA shows, 1 Pygora show, 1 ADGA, AGS, 2 MSFGA, 2 ABGA, 2 IntlBGA with one being the Regional Show, 1 Colored Angora Show, 1 White Angora Show, Supreme meat, dairy, and fiber shows.
There will be vendors for everything goat related, including: NDGA, Premier 1 Supplies, Hoegger, Sydell, Rock Farms, AKGA, USBGA, MDGA, TMGR and many more. As vendors are added to the tradeshow they will be posted on the website, so please view that frequently for up-to-date information regarding the vendors attending the National Goat Expo.
We want to take the time to thank our current sponsors for the National Goat Expo are: NDGA, AKGA, TMGR, MDGA, USBGA, Premier 1 Supplies, Green Host Earth Khimaira, and Rock Farms.
We are looking at a good turnout for this first time ever event for goats and goat breeders and hope that you will join us for the fun and excitement as well as a very educational week. No matter the experience you have with goats, just starting out or an experienced breeder there will be something at the event for all of you.
We are currently looking for large and small sponsors, class sponsors, seminar sponsors, farm sponsors, vendors, donations, and so forth. A lot of these packets for sponsoring or donating items are already posted on the website. For more information on how you can become one of these sponsors or become a vendor at the National Goat Expo please contact Jen Parrish at president@nationalgoatexpo.org or view the website www.nationalgoatexpo.org . If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask.
Thank you for your time .


----------

